# Anyone around Sandton?!



## paujoburg (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi!

I'm living in Sandton, nearby Nelson Mandela square for few days now! I came from Spain.

I'll be here 2-3 months working here. I'm looking for people for doing things, have a drink or something else. 

If so, just let me know.

Enjoy your stay in SA!

Pau


----------



## howe73 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi,

I'm also new to Jo'Burg myself & have been here for 3 weeks so far. Feel free to get in touch & perhaps we could arrange some drinks? I'm keen to start meeting new people myself.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Sionydwi (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi both, I'm in the same boat as you two.

Did you ever meet up?


----------

